# Castalia Trout Lottery: video from our trip



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Awesome time, even in the awful weather. We took our time and targeted the bigger fish and made the fun last a little longer.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow what a trip and fishery


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Nice video. How many did you catch and how long did you fish?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

zimmerj said:


> Nice video. How many did you catch and how long did you fish?


We were assigned a 7am-noon time slot. We were done by around 10:30, but only because we were selectively targeting bigger fish and took a timeout for the weather on more than one occasion. If you were not being particular about what fish you chose to hook you can easily be done in minutes. The limit per person is 5 trout, once we each caught our 5 we were done. I'd kill to be able to C&R fish that place and catch triple digits, it would not be that hard.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Great video, looks like you guys had a blast despite the weather. I hit apple creek that day and quit after a huge tree branch fell behind me.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice video, Jeff. That place is a total blast to fish. This year, I targeted the big browns in there. They are WAY more selective than the rainbows, and half the problem is keeping the rainbows off your line to selective target them.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

sbreech said:


> Nice video, Jeff. That place is a total blast to fish. This year, I targeted the big browns in there. They are WAY more selective than the rainbows, and half the problem is keeping the rainbows off your line to selective target them.


The wind putting the chop on the water wouldn't let us really differentiate between browns and rainbows. We could just see shadows (sometimes) and tried to guess as best we could if it was a fish worthy of a hook set.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Check out my photo album of the fish my son and I pulled in on our trip to castalia this year. Most grown men can not hang with my 7 year old!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Sweet Jeff! 
Them fish will take anything even bare hooks but selectively targeting bigger fish is fun if only you can keep the smaller ones from getting greedy.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice video!
I try that lottery every year with no success. I do get up to Cold Creek at the camp a handful of times a year... and at least catch some of those fish in the legal spot to catch them. It also is quite a bit more sporting as you have to work for them a bit more. I'll keep my fingers crossed again this year, but I know it will be the same result... watching your video is the closest I'll get to being there! lol


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

CoolWater said:


> Nice video!
> I try that lottery every year with no success. I do get up to Cold Creek at the camp a handful of times a year... and at least catch some of those fish in the legal spot to catch them. It also is quite a bit more sporting as you have to work for them a bit more. I'll keep my fingers crossed again this year, but I know it will be the same result... watching your video is the closest I'll get to being there! lol


Keep trying, I was in the same exact position until this year!


----------

